# Finnex Question



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, so I want to get the ten gallon tank on my night table looking nice, and now that I have a bit of extra cash I can do that. Unless someone can persuade me otherwise, after seeing what they can do and wanting to try it for myself, I've decided to go with a Finnex light for the tank- just not sure which one. 

A little bit of background- 
It's a standard ten gallon tank, rim on, right now totally bare aside from playsand (which I will change once the plan is laid out), a HOB filter, a heater, and an airstone. I recently had huge battles with BGA in his tank, but thanks to heavy H2O2 use (which is actually totally safe, but if you're going to be dumping in like a quarter of the bottle like me take the fish out first) and careful lighting, it's all but eradicated. 

I have lots of plants- rotala indica, water lettuce, giant duckweed, hornwort, duckweed (which I will do my best to keep out of my nice, fancy tank), frogbit, watersprite, ludwigia broad leaf, Hygrophilia corymbosa, and some other (presumably more difficult) ones that I traded endlers for and don't have the name of. Tank will be fertilized but I'm not running CO2. 

*Here's the actual question*
I basically have it down to the Fugeray or the Fugeray Planted+, I just really don't know the difference. The Planted+ does cost a bit more, it's not too major but I don't know if that's worth it. What is the difference between the two (besides one having red LEDs), and do I really need the Planted+ to get better results?

Also, do the legs adjust? If so, how much?


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the Finnex planted+ for my 10 gallon. I love it and it fits my tank like a glove I think total cost with shipping was $68.00 USD. I have a heavily planted 10 gallon and with this light the plants thrive. Great light. Great price.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

With the Planted +, having the red lights add a warm hue to tank and help with photosynthesis, and I find moonlights are really nice to have so there is some light on the tank when it's time for lights off. I only have experience with the Ray ll (I love this light, but wanted one with colored lights for the 20gal, got a good deal on an Exotic E-Series).

I am having really good results on my low tech 10 gallon using a Current Satellite, it has white and blue lights. IMO, both are excellent brands, and I have been able to get all the lights I have purchased on sale 

And, your duckweed will quickly flourish, for forever, with any of the lights above


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Betaphototramp said:


> I have the Finnex planted+ for my 10 gallon. I love it and it fits my tank like a glove I think total cost with shipping was $68.00 USD. I have a heavily planted 10 gallon and with this light the plants thrive. Great light. Great price.


Thank you . Do you have the 20" model? 



Islandgaliam said:


> With the Planted +, having the red lights add a warm hue to tank and help with photosynthesis, and I find moonlights are really nice to have so there is some light on the tank when it's time for lights off. I only have experience with the Ray ll (I love this light, but wanted one with colored lights for the 20gal, got a good deal on an Exotic E-Series).
> 
> I am having really good results on my low tech 10 gallon using a Current Satellite, it has white and blue lights. IMO, both are excellent brands, and I have been able to get all the lights I have purchased on sale
> 
> And, your duckweed will quickly flourish, for forever, with any of the lights above


Thank you . I decided against the Ray II just because it would be more light than I want to handle, and I'm not wanting to be forced to use CO2. Thanks for letting me know that there would be a red hue- didn't really realize that. Does anyone who has the Planted+ find the red noticeable? 

Duckweed is staying out... It'll be hard but I'm not letting it happen lol. 

---------

Anyone else with a Finnex?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> Thank you . Do you have the 20" model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ray ll is bright, and washed out the plants, IMO. It is currently being used as a grow light on a computer stand turned tanks 'n plants-lol. Going to see if I can grow some basil and rosemary with it this winter.

Good luck with the duckweed! I check the 20gal every day, and still find pieces after several weeks! I am stuck with it in the 10gal; it is mixed in with the floating cardamine lyrta that Marshawn has twisted into his den...anything for a happy betta  I guess......


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I do have the 20" for my 10 gallon and yes it is made to fit a standard 10 gallon. The white and red lights combine to create photosynthesis. It gives a warm light that the plants like. There are two switches on the light (one on either side.) one for the bright white and red lights combined and the other for the blue moonlights. I really can't say anything bad about this product, it works well and looks nice on the tank. I have ordered 2 planted+ for my 75 gallon not only because of the way this light looks and works but I can't find any other lighting system out there that does the same job and gives the options that the Finnex lighting does for the same price. Marineland lighting systems would be my second choice but the cost of that system compared to the three lights from Finnex I would be paying more for one than I did for three. 

And no there is no red hue visible in the tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Will I see faster growth with a 20 inch Fugeray or a 20 inch Planted+?


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

The Fugeray planted+ 20" is what you want. you will see faster growth. I know this for a fact. Here is a before with just the tank hood LED lights.

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=430634&stc=1&d=1410747206


And this is about 4 weeks after I put on the Planted+

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=430642&stc=1&d=1410747356


This is today. After 8 weeks.

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=430650&stc=1&d=1410747508


quite the difference from sparse to jungle. Now as I said before I do add a C02 booster and ferts. So they all work together but the light made a great difference in growth.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I was more wondering which light (Fugeray or Planted+) would lead to better/faster plant growth- I'm sure that either would be an improvement from what I have now. 

Basically just wondering if one of the two lights has more LEDs or is brighter or something...


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Both lights have the same amount of LED's The planted + has red LED's mixed in with the white and blue The Fugeray has mainly bright all bright white and will be brighter. But the Planted + has the red for photosynthesis. It is not as harsh a light as the Fugeray. If you have a planted tank I would recommend the Planted+, if the tank is not planted than the Fugeray or ray II would be a good choice.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree on the FugeRay Planted+, red light is what the plants will primarily use for photosynthesizing/growing which has already been stated. White lights are okay but red is much better for planted tanks. Blue and purple light (reaches the deepest through the water) is good for salt tanks, specifically reefs.

EDIT: also, I don't use CO2 but I do get Green-Spot algae on my glass, I do use Excel daily though for best results with my plants. It's not hard once you get into the practice of dosing each morning before you go off to school or work or whatever  I skip a day here and there too, it doesn't harm the plants at all but there is better growth when I use it more frequently. Excel only has a half-life of 12 hours or something like that in the aquaria so hence it needs the daily dosage to keep the carbon going. And then I use Flourish twice weekly along with my root tabs which I replace...whenever I remember I have them in there lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you both for the clarification! I'll be ordering a Planted+ after I get home...


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I hear good things about the FugeRay in general, a good choice.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I vote... against getting one. Right now. They're coming out with the Planted+ II which will be way better and aiming for by the end of this year if I recall right.

Unfortunately, as much as I say that, I ordered my 4th Planted+ last week for a 20 tall. It seems to be working fine with crypts, ambulia, ludwigia repens, and swords right now. I use one for my 20 long NPT shrimp tank (where most my plants come from) and everything grows fine if slowly in there. That is my magic tank - can't kill anything I put in it. I also have two for my betta cubes. The only tanks I have going on standard bulbs still are a 5.5 and a 10, as well as my bowls which run mini LED clip ons.

I use it widely in my home, I have a BuildMyLED for my 40 breeder (empty... lol...) and while it is AMAZING and definitely the +1 to the Finnex, it's cost prohibitive to be something I use on my other tanks.

If you're looking for low to medium light loving plants with a good price, good looks, and does well even with non-green plants as well, I'd definitely recommend a Planted+... but if you can wait it out, the Planted+ II looks like it'll be amazing and I am mega bummed I wasn't able to wait.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, and as to why Planted+ vs FugeRay: Red spectrum lights.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

But IIRC Matt doesn't want to deal with CO2 and if the Planted+ is stronger (I don't know the specifics clearly) then it sounds like it's something we'd need CO2 for to run a proper tank without getting gobs and gobs of algae.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep, don't want CO2... And unless I'm wrong and it doesn't follow the pattern the Planted+ II would be to bright to not run it. I'm ordering the Planted+ tonight... Goodness knows how many tanks I have to try other lights on, lol.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I have experienced only minimal diatom algae which is quick to clear up with any of them. The usual for starter tanks. In those I added Excel to for the first 2 months, I never had issues. In the one which had DIY CO2, I never had issues. In the others, it passed pretty quick using EcoComplete, Flourite, and sometimes MGOC for substrate.

As for why the Planted+ II... It's dimmable  
http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/finnex-the-new-breed-is-coming/ is the best writeup I've seen on it yet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooh that's a nice feature!

For my tanks with the Planted+, my 20 seems to be fine and I just get the normal green algae from time to time but since my snails, they've been cleaning it up very well. On my 29 however, I'm still getting the Green Spot Algae which comes primarily from having too high of lights, these sit right on top of my tank so I don't make them higher or anything to get lower lighting either. I do dose excel on that tank but still have been getting the GSA, otherwise all my Hairalgae and (obviously) Diatoms have gone away with Excel and algae eaters.


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

I think getting the Planted+ is a good idea, but just in case you can't afford the price difference I thought I would chime in and say that I have the regular 20" Fugeray on my 10 gallon low tech planted tank and my plants really flourish. My friend has had some trouble with her medium light level plants but I've been extremely happy with mine.  Good luck!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> Thank you . Do you have the 20" model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the red just makes a warm hue, doesn't show the red color.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, I can give you a comparison pic of my 7,000K lights vs. the Planted+ 6,500K plus reds. It's really not a red light, just warm as Island said ^^


----------

